
Show HN: Active circles, invite friends' friends to your event - rush86999
Are you looking for a great get together? Well, you can post it on facebook and twitter. Majority of them are strangers and you don’t want them anywhere near your event.<p>But still… you want your event to be a success and your circle of friends is nowhere near enough. What do you do?<p>Did you know your friends’ friends are people you met with but never had a chance to get to know them better? But you don’t have them in your contacts, what do you do? Now you can with Active Circles.<p>“Pull” people into whatever you’re doing by a simple tap on a “circle”.<p>Planning for a new party, need friends for a quick yoga session. How about going for a run? Active Circles allows you to give a shout out to your close friends and your friends’ friends all at the same time. Have you ever noticed that sometimes that’s not enough? A picture is worth a thousand words but more than that it creates a great story to tell. Give someone an extra little nudge to get up and get going to come over to whatever you are doing.<p>This is the pleasant side effect of Active Circles. A simple way to invite friends over and create huge crowds! If more common friends are present at the same place then stronger the effect.<p>So have fun and let us know how we can make it better! (Only Available in North America for now). Version 2 with groups coming soon! Sign up below to receive updates!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchi.mp&#x2F;41fa50e83ed8&#x2F;active-circles<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.the99topics.activeCircles&amp;hl=en
======
rush86999
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/active-
circles](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/active-circles)

